# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  D3TNT Diablo 3 bot

## caowenyu

What we can do while no other bots can do:

All quests Act1-Act5.
All bounty quests Act1-5(Act2 and Act5 are still being developed).
Support Rift farming.
Support all dungeons farming. 
Custom Profile linking makes your behavior random.
We have the lowest banning rate,i.e, the safest.

All the other things, such like fixed map farming, auto relog, repair, stashing, salvage, etc are just too basic to be mentioned. We also support custom class scripts. 

We have over 35,000 registered users(both the English forum and the Chinese forum combined). The forums provide best way to get supported. Our friendly moderators and members answer most of the questions. If the questions cannot be answered, the developer will do that for you. We actually do solve member issue by remote desktop personally.

For the past 2 years, our bot is considered to be safest, most functional bot on the D3 market. 

We support D3 ROS from day 1, even from the start of the Beta days. We can do any farmings in D3 and do them the best.

To give you a first look and feel, you can join us at our website and try TNT out.

----------


## Blant

you guys don't even have 7000 members on the forum though, and you need forum access to download the profiles, how are you at this over 7000 thing? =O

edit: tnt was one of the first bots I ever used, worked decently until the newer versions that broke for WD, before DB came out and I think IB just barely came out. But it was owned by someone else right? And then they gave you their project?

----------


## jackus

Lifetime Gametime Card , never expires. Cost : 199,90$ that is a ****ing lot..  :Frown: 

I just got DB up and running why should I try your bot?

----------


## promethium

i seen the video showing tnt before d3 was even out, and you have to do profiles like with hb which is a ****ing pain in the ass.

I got IB at the cost of £25 or w/e it was, why the hell do i want TNT when its lifetime cost is a shitload more, and for the same price as 300mill gold..

Someone needs to crack this D3TNT bot because **** paying monthly damn costs, it's no Artificial Aiming Punkbuster proof tier 3 hack made by HelioS. (irrelevant i know but still)

----------


## caowenyu

We have a chinese forum, which has over 13k registered users. You can see the link on the home page.

----------


## caowenyu

There are quite some users who've bought the lifetime pass already. The must be some reasons they think our bot worths that much.

----------


## promethium

> There are quite some users who've bought the lifetime pass already. The must be some reasons they think our bot worths that much.


No, just a bunch of idiots willing to waste money, also chinese gold farmers like bots. A lifetime pass is only worth that much if you replenish banned accounts with new cd-keys.

----------


## Blant

you guys are awfully offensive, you can't really get mad at others for wanting to spend their money the way they do, whether they worked hard for it or botted it or some shit it's still their choice how they spend it, even though i think $200 is a lot, it doesn't change the fact that they did what made them happy with it  :Smile:

----------


## rickybali

i m using TNT from last 2 month to be honest it is soo good and i m happy about that ,does not have problem and i like one thing very fast service if u have problem they more happy you help you
i use Demonbuddy but not good 
TNTD3 is good 
i m happy with that

----------


## jerloz

lol do u get commission or something?
so fake, for 200 bux i would get other games to play with after buying DB. pzzz




> i m using TNT from last 2 month to be honest it is soo good and i m happy about that ,does not have problem and i like one thing very fast service if u have problem they more happy you help you
> i use Demonbuddy but not good 
> TNTD3 is good 
> i m happy with that

----------


## Chuxa1111

I think it's realy overpriced. I as lazy farmer who makes small amount of money just for fun can not see point of buying something which suppose to make me money for amount of money it will never make.  :Smile: if u rely hardcore yes it can work for u and u make it back but D3 is nearly dead. And prices going down. I would pay 30$ for it and again life time of IB last 2 months how long this lifetime will last?

----------


## Jeffery

> I think it's realy overpriced. I as lazy farmer who makes small amount of money just for fun can not see point of buying something which suppose to make me money for amount of money it will never make. if u rely hardcore yes it can work for u and u make it back but D3 is nearly dead. And prices going down. I would pay 30$ for it and again life time of IB last 2 months how long this lifetime will last?


yeah prices is going lower and lower

----------


## Phantons

Rofl. $3.50 for 24 Hour test run? That's 3.5x more than it should be. However, if there are like no reports of bans, that's pretty impressive, however, I'd only pay like $30 top for lifetime (assuming it was actually lifetime, not like 3 months).

----------


## Blant

the main thing I noticed is they can quest, which no other bot that I've seen can do.

----------


## Chuxa1111

Quest is good for some one lazy as me who wants all lvl 60s and don't want to go through diablo 30times. But for botters and moneymakers doesn't realy help.

----------


## Blant

actually it does, if you want to champion farm act 3 inferno, and you're in act 1, manually playing multiple accounts through the acts is boring and tedious  :Smile:

----------


## lisarose416

I might update the review later.

----------


## caowenyu

> Quest is good for some one lazy as me who wants all lvl 60s and don't want to go through diablo 30times. But for botters and moneymakers doesn't realy help.


you are judging something you dont have any test on. With questing, our bot can clearly the whole act3 or you can clear a lot of places based on your needs to skip some hard bosses. You can gain 5 stacks of nv buffs very fast, and farm long time 1-2 hours without creating a new game. Much more efficient and safer.

----------


## Chuxa1111

My main point that looking at your prices I don't want to try it because I will never buy it.

----------


## caowenyu

> My main point that looking at your prices I don't want to try it because I will never buy it.


fine, simply leave us alone.

----------


## Craliss

It's totally awesome. As a complete beginner in bots/hacks in general I've allready made $150 in the first 3 weeks of using this bot. The $18 a month is totally worth it.

----------


## jackus

> It's totally awesome. As a complete beginner in bots/hacks in general I've allready made $150 in the first 3 weeks of using this bot. The $18 a month is totally worth it.


ofc MR 1 post

----------


## Succubuzz

When looking at the bot forum, it seems there are alot of issues with the bot, and as such i wont even use the free trial just yet.

----------


## psychoangler

im currently using hellbuddy / d3qest / respawned and i have used hellbuddy before. the bot has never been any good, but my 3 barbs still make like ~$100/day.

i will give d3tnt a try because i dont want to continue wasting time using the stupid loot system of helbuddy and having to check a lot of items every few hours.

ill report back prolly tomorrow if this d3tnt is any good, or not

----------


## psychoangler

so i just setup the bot and want to share my first impressions.

The bot runs absolutely amazing so far. I watched 2 full Runs in A3 - Keep Depth 1-3, Tower of the Cursed/Damned, Arreat Crater 1+2 and Core of arreat.

It took me almost no time to setup, i just downloaded the recommend profiles, searched 5 minutes for a decent loot config, put everything together and it works.

The random dungens seem to work very well.

The bot heads for helathglobes correctly and chases goblins like a boss. All skills are already working quite nicely, "wrath of the berserker" is saved for bosses, revenge is spammend, buffs are working. the range of enemies is taken into account, no skills are spammed out of range.

The loot system is pretty straight forward.

Still i already can see some cons.

1. No inbuild multi bot engine - need to go for virtual machines.
2. No multi bot licenses
3. Need to fix window size and window position
4. the interface looks a bit strange, not sure if i did everything right

----------


## warbux

I have been using d3tnt for a couple weeks now. It quests like no other.... I went to bed on a1 q1 inferno and when I checked it about 5am I was killing diablo. The default combat script is not the greatest. THere is one on the forums for barbs that is better. You can multibot you just have to manually set each window to 1 instance of D3 tnt. Also there is a monitor application that will restart everything (including D3) if anything goes wrong with d3 or the bot itself. The loot system is great. I get a lot less junk than with DB. I love the fact that I can quickly and easily create my own loot rules. 

Here is the truth... TNT VS DB TNT all the way.... TNT VS DB (w/ Giles trinity plugin) Hard to choose a winner. I feel like I wont get caught as easy with D3 TNT because it does all of the random content and I love the built in quests/grinding profiles but Giles makes combat with DB a dream... they both give me close to the same gph... Not sure about Rares per hour cuz TNT has no way to track it but I feel its about the same. I just die more with TNT because combat is not on the same level as DB with the giles trinity plugin.


Honestly I own both

----------


## hasancanan

high price..

----------


## psychoangler

so after using it for 2 weeks now - if you are itemfarmer - its totally worth the cash.

the bot runs so smooth and it does not crash at all. theres a tool called TNT Monitor which basicly runs any number of bots for you. within 24 hours my bots get restarted maybe 1 or 2 times. The bot is just amazingly stable, it works, works and works. I can easily leave it alone for 36 hours then throw my stuff into AH and then let it run for 36 hours again.

its a bit tricky to set everything up at first, and the guides on the forum are pretty useless but if you know how to do it, it works within a few minutes and youre good to go.

i totally recommend this bot - the prices are high, but seriously the bot is good.

NOTE: If you are goldfarmer forget this bot. Its definetly not efficient enough to reach high GPH values because it moves not the most efficient way and makes a lot of short breaks during combat / non combat and movement waypoints. Goldfarmers should use DB or Hellbuddy still. This is clearly made for itemfarming and powerleveling

----------


## d4rkside

i like this bot! i run it for 8h a day for item farming an paragon leveling and it's ****ing smooth..... in this 8 h it crash 0-1 time and tnt monitor resarts it in 3 mins so it's no problem  :Smile:

----------


## shiro83

Hi guys... im new here  :Wink:  

do u know if 3dtnt work in EU servers?

----------


## shiro83

here is the newbe question... i just bought a 24hours card.. i have created and account in TNT which only asked me: name, last name, email and password.. but no username.... 

When i open the 3dtnt aplication, in username.. i have try everything and it doesnt work.. Could someone help me? Which is my username? my email? my name and lastnames? or what!!

----------


## caowenyu

> here is the newbe question... i just bought a 24hours card.. i have created and account in TNT which only asked me: name, last name, email and password.. but no username.... 
> 
> When i open the 3dtnt aplication, in username.. i have try everything and it doesnt work.. Could someone help me? Which is my username? my email? my name and lastnames? or what!!


send a pm to me on d3tnt's forum. i will get back to you. 
in the guide section, there is a post on how to get your username and password.

the bot supports all the languages and servers.

----------


## dickshivers

I have been using tnt for about 2 months now and i must say this bot is amazing. I have made over 350m from farming with just one bot, not to mention the items i have kept for myself, since the release of 1.0.5 of D3. I am pulling 28-30m experience an hour for extended periods of time with this bot at Monster Power 0 with my barbarian.

Features:
AOE detection both in combat and after combat that can be customized to fit your needs 
Class scripts that can be customized to your needs/builds as well as premade member class scripts available on the tnt forums
Configurable looting options, stashing, selling and salvaging.

Really, there is too much to list. 

Overall, i would give this bot an excellent rating and give d3tnt an excellent rating for support as well, he has personally helped me in a matter of minutes on more then one occasion.

----------


## kiddomarc

I don't know why some people complain, this is the best customizable bot i've seen.

I've level 5 characters from 1-60 in matter of days. I even made a custom script to make my bot fight for my liking. this is pretty hardcore stuff! lovin' it!

people are really helpful in the forums too, and d3tnt just acts so quickly when patches gets released faster than anyone else!

----------


## googlebee

> send a pm to me on d3tnt's forum. i will get back to you. 
> in the guide section, there is a post on how to get your username and password.
> 
> the bot supports all the languages and servers.


LOl like how you replied 4 days after he posted. 72 hours after his 24 hour card expired ><

----------


## ElGuapo666

'is the prices still the same?

If so, they are not really competitive are they?

----------


## swooshy

yeah the tntd3 bot is pretty nice but not cheap  :Frown:

----------


## Dragun99

how can i get your discount coupon?

----------


## ThylacineDevelopment

Anyone else having trouble running this program? It crashes immediately on all my systems using Windows 8 (64-bit), Windows 7 (64-bit) and Windows Vista (32-bit). The splash screen doesn't even appear, as I've heard it's supposed to. I've tried running as administrator, disabled my firewall, and pretty much everything else and nothing works.

----------


## caowenyu

there are some guides on the forum, or you can PM me. i will check.

----------


## caowenyu

We have updated our bot for ROS.

What we can do while no other bots can do:

All quests Act1-Act5.
All bounty quests Act1-5(Act2 and Act5 are still being developed).
Support Rift farming.
Support all dungeons farming. 
Custom Profile linking makes your behavior random.
We have the lowest banning rate,i.e, the safest.

All the other things, such like fixed map farming, auto relog, repair, stashing, salvage, etc are just too basic to be mentioned. We also support custom class scripts. 

We have over 35,000 registered users(both the English forum and the Chinese forum combined). The forums provide best way to get supported. Our friendly moderators and members answer most of the questions. If the questions cannot be answered, the developer will do that for you. We actually do solve member issue by remote desktop personally.

For the past 2 years, our bot is considered to be safest, most functional bot on the D3 market. 

We support D3 ROS from day 1, even from the start of the Beta days. We can do any farmings in D3 and do them the best.

----------


## case_sin

Can't wait to try it out! Prices are decent

----------


## dmxcom

Still no Win8 Support ?

----------


## Arashi87

It is the best D3 bot ever ... been running since ROS released till now....flawless...becos TNT updates the bot almost daily to keep up with blizz as well as seeking for improvements!

My only request would be increase the price of this BOT...i just hate cheapass buying the bot and complain this and that =( ....... my 2c XD

----------


## caowenyu

No windows 8 support for now. The reason is the that bot is written in C# and it's very easy to be decompiled. We use a software, which does not support windows 8, to encrypt it. So windows 7 64 is the best to go. You can dual boot or VMWare with windows 7.

----------


## KillerJohn

> No windows 8 support for now. The reason is the bot is written in C# and it's very easy to be decompiled. We use a software, which does not support windows 8, to encrypt it. So windows 7 64 is the best to go. You can dual boot or a VMWare with windows 7.


you have to be kidding me... if you obfuscate something which can run on Win 7 and Win 8 then the obfuscated version will be able to run on Win7 and Win8 too... Which obfuscator is so shit you are facing this problem?

----------


## caowenyu

you know any obfuscated code can be de-obfuscated and dump the source code easily? by encryption, i mean it's not just obfuscated.

----------


## PIrKo

This bot is the best 99% stable, good support! excelent team... If dont know what bot buy... this is the best.



"delmarote"

----------


## remortal

Just have to confirm Pirko.
I used this bot when diablo 3 came out and now i´m using it again.
It is imo by far the best bot on the market, absolutly safe and very stable. 
Botting in campaign mode runs absolutly perfect for me, Adv. Mode still has some minor bugs, but the team is doing an impressive job, releasing and update every two or three days. sometimes even every day:P
The overall support is very good and friendly.

Support 10/10
Bot overall 9/10(still netframework 4.0 req.)
Price 7.5/10(price is a bit higher but still justified)

----------


## maverick246

ive been using this bot for like since almost right after d3 released. 100% stable fast update and good tech support directly from the bot creator itself. and the fact that i it has the lowest casualty of banhammer, If your a bit noob in terms of computer d3tnt is noobfriendly bot unlike other bot out there. -123jim

----------


## Illudria

can you bot with it while the game is minimized?

----------


## w00tx

tbh all these 1-2 post people saying it's awesome and stable just makes me more :confused: trusting or not  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## schlipperknoten

> tbh all these 1-2 post people saying it's awesome and stable just makes me more :confused: trusting or not


This. its a very poor marketing, creating multiple accounts in this forum and lie to make more profit. How can people even say it´s 100% safe? Anyone might get banned within days, weeks, month or in the next ban wave, it doesnt make any sense. Furthermore, you CANNOT MAKE any $ in Diablo anymore, at least not with gold farming- so the price 200$ for the bot doesnt make any sense. Daiblo3 became a pretty simple game without auction house nor gold buying.

----------


## Deathyaw

I wouldn't trust these guys with 10$, These guys want to run a serious business and they can't even spell Diablo ? :Big Grin: 

And all these 1 post guys saying they have been using this bot from the beginning and that it's safe makes me suspicious.

----------


## Fulkol

When there were AH I used their bot and it was excellent, I got around 2500 $ by farming items on my main + 1 another account ( 2 barbarians) Neither one was banned, playing on my main atm and the other account is not upgraded to RoS
This is strange even to me, because they were running (1 Wm + 1 main pc) 24/7 for 3 months  :Embarrassment:  but still I didn't get caught
The pathing system and a few more thing weren't as good as it was in demonbuddy, and we were always on short of farm routes, but the community solved these problems in days. About the updates, the new version was available at least the next day of the patch
We had really few ban reports back that time (like demonbuddy got 90/100 we had 2/100), however I don't follow the development nor the bot for like 3 months now so Idk
When I say "we" I talk about the community btw.

----------


## caowenyu

no, you cannot. but you can put it in the background.

----------


## Emanuelxxx

no win 8.1 support, so not for me ...

----------


## miniwistiti

I have an interface in 1600x900 ... what can I do?  :Frown: 

Gj dude

----------


## husobaba1903

I used both Demonbuddy and this bot for a long time and to be honest Demonbuddy is much more better in terms of stable botting and speed.

----------


## caowenyu

yes, the resolution does not matter.

----------


## aakk

maybe FAKE. or IP block other country
my timecard can't login  :Frown:

----------


## caowenyu

if your timecard does not work, you can msg me on the forum. my id on the forum is d3tnt. i will check what's going on there.

----------


## aakk

> if your timecard does not work, you can msg me on the forum. my id on the forum is d3tnt. i will check what's going on there.


... i already send pm to "tntd3admin"

----------


## caowenyu

what's your forum ID? please send pm to d3tnt. 

edit: I sent a PM to you on the forum.

----------


## aakk

> what's your forum ID? please send pm to d3tnt. 
> 
> edit: I sent a PM to you on the forum.


i see ur pm. but i can't reply...................
forum system is too hard. change avatar, add friend... but still can't send pm

----------


## caowenyu

I send a pm to you. we hired some1 to do the security check on the forum to avoid spamming issue we experienced recently. we will get it sorted out.

----------


## caowenyu

> I send a pm to you. we hired some1 to do the security check on the forum to avoid spamming issue we experienced recently. we will get it sorted out.


here is a video recorded by one of our users. the bot was doing bounty quests in the video, getting 800M+ exp and 2.5M gold / hour.

Diablo 3 ROS D3TNT Best bot Barbar doing T5 Bountys - YouTube

----------


## Villalobos

best bot of me  :Smile:

----------


## toomuchdiablo

i ve been with tnt for almost 2 years (almost 7*24). nothing happen on me. tnt is really a good bot.

----------


## Adrian Loghin

have the bot since lets say 1week max and most of the time run it for rifts, very very few crashes. work allmost perfectly, surely im most happy that i choosed this bot,

----------

